# What to look for on a used tailgate spreader



## SPSully (Dec 7, 2016)

With my buyers suv kinda working kinda not, I'm looking for options. Came across a guy selling two tailgate spreaders. One is a sno-way of unknown model number. The other is a fisher FE 2500. I talked to the guy and he doesn't think he has the controllers for either because he had them on a loader with a on and off switch. He's asking 800 each and they visually look ok, but that's where this thread comes in. What should I be looking for? Where do they fail or break down? I plan on hooking 12v to the wires to make sure they run.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Just curious but have you priced new ones yet? 
I bought a used snowex 1875 I think a while ago. Parts are actually really expensive and add up pretty quick. Bought it for 400 and sold it for 400.
Then I bought a Meyer blaster 750. Paid 700. Actually worked and ran but didn't spread sand, which it was advertised to do. Sold it for 1k, and bought a vbox. 
The problem with these small units is if they're neglected at all rust starts taking over. A new motor will cost 2-3 hundred easily. Same for a controller. 
I would pass on the two you're looking at, for the lack of a controller. 
But look for rust, test motors, test controllers, see if there is any grease, so maybe they took halfway decent care of it. 

You can find good used ones, but don't rush it. If you're in a rush just buy new, it will save you a lot of headaches


----------



## TIMSF250 (Sep 12, 2015)

I just purchased a new Western 500 with variable speed controller for $1550. Holds 7- 50lb bags. Has a 2 winter warranty. I agree with allagashpm most used ones unless hardly used will probably cost you more in the long run, not to mention possible down time at the worst time. Just my 2 cents


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

for bag salt, buy a western 1000 ,blizzard, fisher 1000 if they have wireing harness and control with them .all the same red gray yellow .i have run mine for years .bought used and only change bottom bearing so fare .motor is 100.00 after market, bearings are cheap .i gave 600.00 for mine and its spread semi loads off rock salt .


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

I want to run speedi dri through a fisher / western 500 or 1000. Spreader will be kept in garage until needed. Any concerns?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

harddock said:


> I want to run speedi dri through a fisher / western 500 or 1000. Spreader will be kept in garage until needed. Any concerns?


might not spread it, might get wet and cake up, might cause a three year old thread to get bumped, just a few minor concerns.


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

Once again I used search rather than create a new thread of an old subject. Won't happen again. I'll just make new threads for everything!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

harddock said:


> Once again I used search rather than create a new thread of an old subject. Won't happen again. I'll just make new threads for everything!


 And please give up on the speedy dri idea, you'll be run out of town talking such nonsense.


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

Really? I've been hand sanding with Speedi Dri for years and the results have been great. It sits in an open pail on a covered porch and never clumps or freezes. I would think it to be an excellent alternative to salt. The whole IOdea of these forums is to ask ?'s and offer suggestions. Get over it?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

harddock said:


> Really? I've been hand sanding with Speedi Dri for years and the results have been great. It sits in an open pail on a covered porch and never clumps or freezes. I would think it to be an excellent alternative to salt. The whole IOdea of these forums is to ask ?'s and offer suggestions. Get over it?


 I'm sure with the passage of time I may be able to get over it.


----------

